
The life and death of read tracking - a13n
https://missiveapp.com/blog/life-and-death-of-read-tracking
======
plehoux
Author here, to summarize the post, read tracking doesn’t really work, can be
weaponized, is most certainly illegal in many places and is potentially deadly
to our business. Pulling the plug seemed obvious to the four of us.

